# Black Rabbit Snail?



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I have had a boom of algae in my betta tank after leaving the lights on too long for a couple of weeks, so today I went to get a few more snails. I bought two nerites (already had 1) and then a "black rabbit snail." I dropped them all in the tank, and the "black rabbit snail" promptly burrowed itself in the sand. I'm assuming it is more likely a malaysian trumpet snail? It is buried right now, so I will try to get a pic if I see it out later.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rabbit snails supposadly like to stay to the bottom of the tank and hide, and they like the dark, I'm sure (if it is a rabbit snail) that he is just hiding and will get to work soon. 
Rabbit snails are semi-rare though, so I hope that's what you got


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, I found it at my LFS. I read about it after and nothing said anything about them burrowing and also that they are more rare. So I figured it was probably incorrectly labeled haha.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Here he is. .. dug him out but he's back under now.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, it looks like it has the body of a black rabbit snail but the shell is.... I can't tell through that thick calcium coating. It looks a bit smooth but it probably is a rabbit snail. 

Edit: you have a chocolate rabbit snail http://www.eliteinverts.com/chocolate-rabbit-snail/


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you! It looks almost exactly like the picture! Is the calcium build up something normal then?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

For chocolates it seems to be. With snails you can never have enough calcium


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks again! He's a cute little guy, too bad I won't see him much during the day lol.


----------

